
Google Photos: Fastest growing Google product ever - ahiknsr
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/17/15650096/google-photos-new-features-shared-libraries-printed-books-io-2017
======
RichardGreaves
Alas, Google Photos search is based on Date and it's version of a visual
search, but not keywords where I've spent years cataloging my pictures for
search.

Photos is useful for AutoBackup, but lousy at finding the picture I want.

